# Rescue Beauty Lounge: Pre Fall Colors



## CellyCell (Jul 21, 2008)

Rescue Beauty Lounge introduces three super chic colors for pre-fall. Three new pastel underwater hues are inspired by Sponge Bob Square Pants. Bikini Bottom - a watery blue, Starfish Patrick - a wisp of peachy coral and Square Pants a pineapple translucent yellow.

Just to clarify these new colors are late summer shades rather than pre-fall. The fall colors should be arriving within the next month or so. All the colors look amazing with one exception, their defined as "pastel translucent " shades which may mean sheer coverage. Starfish Patrick is a must have and will probably have the most pay-off! Click here to pre-order these shades.

source


----------



## Ashley (Jul 21, 2008)

lol, I didn't notice the Spongebob connection right away. That coral doesn't really remind me of Patrick though. The yellow and blue are very Spongebob-by. These colors probably won't look too good with my skintone.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't imagine that the blue or yellow would look good on me, but I'd wear that peachy one...it's pretty.


----------

